# Can original A/F & Lionel Accessorys work with either AC or DC?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anybody know for sure if the original accessorys (Run by Solenoids) by A/F or Lionel
work with both AC or DC?? My guess is they will w/o damage. Comments? Larry
P.S. The original instructions almost always show AC because few A/F operators operate
there system with DC. :dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't hold me to it, but I think yes, they will except for certain motorized items -- coal loader, log loader, etc. Think they need AC due to their motor construction. Somebody else who knows should chime in soon....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The solenoids will probably do better on AC, DC solenoids have a different construction. Specifically, for the same voltage DC, the solenoid will draw much more current as the inductance won't be a factor in limiting the current.

Many of the universal motors will run on AC or DC equally well.


----------

